# Connecting TC420 to Twinstar RGB



## GillesF (30 Mar 2017)

Hi all

I recently purchased a Twinstar RGB lighting kit, looks awesome and functions perfectly. I have found out that it is in fact dimmable with a simple in-line dimmer. However, I would like to create a sunrise / sunset effect using a TC420.

Can anyone tell me how to do it? The Twinstar uses a 12v plug quick connection, like the Chihiros one and other brands. I have an adapter which fits the 12v plug with 2 bare wires at the other end for connection to the TC420.

Any help is appreciated!

Cheers
Gilles


----------



## GillesF (3 Apr 2017)

I was able to connect the TC420 and get it to work but it seems my TC420 USB function is DOA ...  Will have to try again later.


----------



## zozo (3 Apr 2017)

The TC420 doesn't register as a USB device to the computer.. Did you install the PLED program (Small disk in the box)  to you computer?


----------



## GillesF (3 Apr 2017)

Yes, I connected through USB and used PLED. Did get the regular "usb connected" sound from Windows. Then I tried to upload the new time scheme or synchronize timing but all failed.


----------



## zozo (3 Apr 2017)

It happens to mine too sometimes.. It has a little reset button next to the USB port.. Press that with all connected and program started, you hear the USB connect sound again. In the lower left corner the program says "Devic type - TC420"Then hit the time sync button (clock) in the program. If you hear TC420 make a beep and the program says next to device type "Time sync succes".. you probably are connected correctly.

Your time schedule should be set from first 00:00 hours to 23:59 or so.. All other steps should be in between..

So for a start to see if it is working create first step at 00:00 hours and the connected channel at 100% and second step 23:59 hours same channel 100%.
With these two steps only added then first klick and highlight the mode in the left mode list window pane, hit the online play button and see if the light switches on.

If it does your good to go and than add to other required timepoints in between 00:00 and 23:59.. If all is set correctly, only play it again to check, x256, looped or not.

But always click on and highlight the mode, if you don't it doesn't know what you want to play or download to the device.


----------

